# Riva's Rib Rub Report



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

You know, with BBQ season fast approaching, (for some of us, it is year round), it&#8217;s time to get ready for fine vittles cooked &#8220;low and slow&#8221;. One of the key ingredients to most any BBQ dish and one, frankly, that does not receive the mention that it deserves in contributing to the success of your meal, is the rub. As you know, BBQ rub is simply a diverse mix of herbs and spices which one applies liberally, or sparingly, to the meat prior to cooking in order to add flavors. 

Almost every grocery has an ample variety of commercial BBQ rubs to choose from. Conversely, many folks have their own BBQ rub recipe that they make up from scratch. Either way, one should not underestimate the importance and, the role, that BBQ rubs have in creating great BBQ no matter if it is beef, pork and or, chicken. Sometimes, a good rub turns a bad cut of meat and/or a poorly-cooked meal into a BBQ gourmet success story; placing the preparer into the BBQ chef&#8217;s winner&#8217;s circle! (aka &#8220;compliments&#8221 

I have, over the years, tested several rub recipes, many of which are good, some not so good. Likewise, I am an absolute sucker for purchasing any new, commercial variety of BBQ rub that I find on the shelf or order on the Internet. And, just like BBQ sauces, there are many commercial varieties that appeal to everyone&#8217;s different taste palate or preferences. Now that we are approaching &#8220;Q&#8221; season, as it were, here is my countdown of my favorite BBQ rubs that I have actually used myself and served to family and friends over time. After reviewing, I invite everybody to put in their own entry, no matter if it is a recipe or commercial product. Here we go&#8230;

In the commercial BBQ Rub category, my recommended products are&#8230;

*#7: Arthur Bryant&#8217;s Meat and Rib Rub:*
http://arthurbryantsbbq.com
It's amazing that this rub is pretty darn good on pork and beef considering the fact that their BBQ sauce, IMHO, is not worthy of human consumption (it taste like a skunk&#8217;s butt). Lots of spices plus, plenty of hickory and oak flavors round it out. Again, buy the rub, avoid the sauce.

*#6:Big Bob Gibson&#8217;s BBQ Rub:*
http://www.bigbobgibson.com
I put their BBQ sauce in my top ten list for a good reason. As long as you&#8217;re going to use their sauce, use their rub first. It&#8217;s some pretty good stuff!

*#5: Corky&#8217;s BBQ Rub: *
http://www.corkysbbq.com/store.htm
If you, like many others, prefer your ribs served &#8220;dry&#8221; (no sauce) then this is the stuff that you want on those babies! This famous restaurant chain has got the process of serving &#8220;dry ribs&#8221; down to a science. It took me about 5 visits to their various restaurants to finally figure out that &#8220;dry ribs&#8221; are oftentimes, better than wet!

*# 4: BillyBones&#8217; BBQ Rub*
http://www.billybonesbbq.com
Alas, a Michigan product and available at many local Michigan stores. BillyBones &#8216; BBQ sauce is very good however; his &#8220;competition blend&#8221; BBQ rub is truly outstanding on everything from burgers to ribs. Great value, in a big jar and, for a very good price. 

*#3: Mary&#8217;s Cherry BBQ Rub*
http://www.marysgourmetfoods.com
A unique combination of sweet cherry and hickory makes this an outstanding BBQ winner! Everybody loves &#8220;sweet&#8221; so, your family and guests will absolutely adore you when you dust your BBQ in this truly unique, extremely-flavorful combination 

*#2: BoneSuckin Rib Rub*
http://www.bonesuckin.com/ribrub.html
Yes, their sauce is also on my top ten list and rightfully so! Forget all that&#8230;.read my lips&#8230; you can never go wrong with is rub; no matter what you shake it on; pork, chicken, beef&#8212;even fish. These folks have a &#8220;spice bouquet&#8221; that means &#8220;victory&#8221; to very plate that you prepare!

*#1: Texas BBQ Rub*
http://www.texasbbqrub.com
Do you want to be the BBQ King of your neighborhood party? Do you want your friends and families to absolutely bow down to your BBQ skills and taste acumen? Then, BUY THIS STUFF! Yes, a lot of hype on their website however: the first time I used this product and served my family, I became their BBQ hero now and forever, Amen!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

We're gonna need a sauce list as well,,:lol:. And what about "pairing up",, sauces with rubs?? Do you always coordinate the brands of rubs with the sauces??


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I/ we like the BUTTrub from Steves .......works on everything.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> We're gonna need a sauce list as well,,:lol:. And what about "pairing up",, sauces with rubs?? Do you always coordinate the brands of rubs with the sauces??


Actually, I posted this a bout 2 months ago but here it is again. Enjoy:

So, with that said, here is my top ten commercial BBQ Sauce list:

10. *Grandville&#8217;s Gourmet BBQ Sauce* (original spicy) http://www.grandvillesbbqsauces.com/
This stuff isn&#8217;t sauce; it&#8217;s a meal! Huge, chunky pieces of tomatoes and other delicious stuff make this sauce more like stew than anything else. Totally unique and not for those that simply want color. This outstanding product has color, texture and, incredible TASTE!

9. *Texas Rib Rangers* (original) http://www.texasribrangers.com/
There&#8217;s a reason that these folks keep winning all the big BBQ competitions throughout the USA. The secret is in their sauce! Deep, full-flavored, and darn near perfect!

8. *Ole Ray&#8217;s* (cinnamon & apple) http://www.olerayssauces.com/ 
These folks have a variety of flavors in their portfolio however; the absolute best is their &#8220;apple cinnamon&#8221; sauce. Next time you have guests over for BBQ, use this stuff and they&#8217;ll think you are Emeril Lugosi!

7. *Brownwood Farms Cheery BBQ Sauce* http://www.brownwoodfarms.com/
A MICHIGAN product! If you ever make pulled pork, take my advice&#8230;make 10 times the recipe! Because with this sauce, topping off a &#8220;Sammy&#8221; (pulled pork, coleslaw, bbq sauce on a Kaiser bun), people will riot if there isn&#8217;t enough of this stuff isn&#8217;t around. Available at most high-end /gourmet grocery stores in MI. Definitely worth the price.

6. *BoneSuckin Sauce* (original) http://www.bonesuckin.com/ 
Yep, this is the sauce that I had a first place call at a BBQ comp a few years ago that mentioned earlier. Available almost everywhere in Michigan. At approximately $5 per jar, it&#8217;s nearly twice as expensive as most bland, shelf varieties&#8212;and for good reason&#8212;IT&#8217;S GREAT STUFF!

*5. Big Bob Gibson&#8217;s Red Sauce* http://www.bigbobgibson.com
There&#8217;s definitely a reason why this sauce has won several of the most prestigious national BBQ championships such as the "Memphis in May" and the "KC Royal" year after year; it&#8217;s that good! On little the sweet side with specks of onion, it will become a family staple. Order by the case, as they have very fair shipping rates. Your family and guests will thank you.

*4. Aussom Aussie Barbie Sauce:* http://www.aussomaussie.com
All the way from Australia and now in the USA. Just check out all the awards this guy has won and that should tell you the entire story. Simply incredible, mate!

*3. Dreamland Bar-B-Que Sauce* http://www.dreamlandbbq.com/
Their motto is &#8220;Ain't nothing like 'em nowhere&#8221; is 100% dead on. They have several restaurants of the same name in the south which is a &#8220;must visit&#8221; if traveling down there. People stand in line for hours to get in&#8212;I know from personal experience. Only one variety; served warm on the side of their main dish; spare ribs, white wonder bread and potato salad. A real thin sauce with a slight vinegar taste unlike any thing you&#8217;ve ever had. Great value too. Check it out.

*2. Texas Pepper Jelly* http://www.texaspepperjelly.com/
Tired of same old same old BBQ? Are you able to think outside the box? This isn&#8217;t a sauce; it&#8217;s a jelly that you &#8220;paste&#8221; onto your ribs. As we know, &#8216;pork loves pineapple&#8221; and when you slather on some of their pineapple habanero onto your next slab of baby backs, you&#8217;ll say: "where has this stuff been all my life!&#8221;Sure, it&#8217;s a little hot but it only last for a few seconds and then the pineapple jumps out at you with a vengeance. C&#8217;mon, be brave. You absolutely got to try this stuff.

*1. Big Rick&#8217;s Bar-B-Que Sauce* http://www.bigricks.com/ 
Folks&#8230;.This stuff is quintessentially, the finest tasting BBQ sauce I have ever put my lips to. As I said, it will make you weep; not from heat or pain but simply because it captures the essence of what truly outstanding BBQ should taste like. It&#8217;s so good that I actually talked to the owner of the company, Alan Banta, about buying him out; lock stock and barrel! We&#8217;re still taking. The only way you&#8217;ll know if I&#8217;m telling the truth about this sauce is to order it via the Internet (there actually is a very popular restaurant here in Michigan that uses this brand as their own, famous &#8220;house&#8221; bbq sauce however; they&#8217;ll remained unnamed for obvious reasons) Note: it&#8217;s not a $2.50 per- jar sauce-- and for good reason. 

Give Big Rick a call out there in Wichita, Kansas (read my avatar) and he&#8217;ll be glad to sell you some of the finest tasting BBQ sauce on this planet. I order the &#8220;original&#8221; variety but you can experiment. While you&#8217;re at it, order some of his &#8220;Chipotle Ketchup&#8221; It puts Heinz and Hunt&#8217;s to shame.
Enjoy and glad to be back!


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> We're gonna need a sauce list as well,,:lol:. And what about "pairing up",, sauces with rubs?? Do you always coordinate the brands of rubs with the sauces??


Many commercial BBQ brands have their own sauce and run combination. My favorite combo is Bonsuck'n Rub and Bonsuck'n "Original" Sauce. I actually won a rib competition using nothing more than this pairing plus an outstanding cherry-brandy/pineapple ring garnish. You simply cannot go wrong with Bonsuck'n rib rub.

A word of caution about mix and matching. You're usually safer going with a mild/sweet rub along with a hotter variety sauce or, a sweeter variety sauce along with a hotter variety rub. In other words, a sweet/hot combo versus a hot/hot combo or a sweet/sweet combo.

There are some recipes, I do not buy commercial rubs for at all such as for my pulled pork recipe. That one is cut in stone and I simply will not stray from it.

If you REALLY want to impress your family and friends at your next BBQ do this combo:

1. Baby back ribs from Costco (there's a reason--just take my word for it)

2. Texas BBQ rub

3. Big Rick's "original" BBQ sauce 

You will be, quintessentially, the BBQ deity of your neighborhood! And, for crying out loud..don't you ever let me hear about anybody out there boiling their ribs... EVER!


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I have been waiting for that rub list for a long time. Thanks Riva.
On another note, I ordered and tried some of the Texas Pepper jelly (Pineapple Habanaro) and it is everything you said it was and more.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Can't tell you how many times pepole say, you dont boil your ribs first. they are kindly ask to leave the property. One of my favorite combo's is a Memphis rub (from the BBQ bible) and Stubbs brand original or spicy sauce


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Riva',,, what is this BigRicks sauce compareable to??? I was going to order some but the description says,,, thick, dark and sweet. . I'm not a real big fan of the those smokey, thick and sweet sauces.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> Riva',,, what is this BigRicks sauce compareable to??? I was going to order some but the description says,,, thick, dark and sweet. . I'm not a real big fan of the those smokey, thick and sweet sauces.


I would not call Big Rick's "original" flavor sweet by any measure. It is a hearty, robust sauce that really captures the essence of BBQ. Everybody has their own tastes and I can't guarantee that you'll like it. I have found it to be a truly outstanding sauce. Perhaps more than my opinion and taste buds is the lavish comments I receive from family and friends whenever I serve it. Gospel truth..I actually had a fellow up at my hunting camp offer me $100 for my secret sauce recipe, not knowing it was a commercial sauce.

Anyway, it's pretty good stuff and if you buy it, I think we'd all like to hear your impression and comments and not just my opinions all the time!


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

I got the Texas rub, and it is awesome,ill be using it alot.Thanks for sharing


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

The only thing missing on this excellent thread is the "how" (got the what and we all know the why). 

We all want to be bbq gods just like you.


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I just ordered some of this to try. I will report on its use soon!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for posting this Riva great thread I will be ordering sauce here soon.. I got a great rub from my dad..Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

this needs a bump up!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Slick fishing said:


> this needs a bump up!!


Good idea.


I tried out Famous Dave's rub and sauce the other day,, pretty darn good stuff. A little spicier than most,, but still very good.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Good idea.
> 
> 
> I tried out Famous Dave's rub and sauce the other day,, pretty darn good stuff. A little spicier than most,, but still very good.


I also tried famus daves rich and sassy the past couple of days, not bad, but it did not make me screem out loud :lol: so I ordered some Big Rick's "original" and Chipotle Ketchup .

I also ordered some of that Texas rub looking forward to giving it a shot on the old pork butt.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Bump up


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Slick fishing said:


> Bump up


Slick,

How'd ya like the Big Rick's sauce? 

r


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Riva said:


> Slick,
> 
> How'd ya like the Big Rick's sauce?
> 
> r


Hey Riva how you doing? Well I liked it but it's a tad to sweet for me, if they could take out just a tad of the suger I think it could be perfect.. I love the Chipotle Ketchup thats awesome, I use that more then the actual sauce.. 

I am kinda getting a little frustrated these days with all the sauces I try being to sweet for me, I value your recomendations so if you have any for me I would love to hear it.. I just dont like my smoked meat to be so sweet and I havent yet tried that Texas rub yet, I am still using my dads rub recipe.. 

Well I just went to the fridge and dip a spoon into each of the big Ricks sauces I have just to see if I felt the same way before I poted this, I love dipping the spoon.. Cya Slick


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

If ya think that stuff is sweet, you should try some of our competition stuff. The judges like it sweet as candy . One reason I rarely bring any home.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i tried black swan sauce not too long ago and was impressed.... not cheap though.

i really like bonesuckin' sauce and rub... thats been my go-to for a while, though the cherry barbeque sauce from brownwood is good too for a changeup.


----------

